
Do You Speak HTML? - danspam
http://www.onemoretake.com/2009/05/02/do-you-speak-html/
======
lethain
He had an excellent hook, but unfortunately there was not much of an article
afterwards.

~~~
rmc00
Yeah, it wasn't much of an article, but the point was still valid. Too many
web designers use the div tag for absolutely everything. It works, but there's
a reason for the other tags. They create semantics that make the web more
accessible.

